# 2x4 rafters for a shed



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

Im building a 8x12 shed. The roof will have a 3/12 slope to match my garage. Will a 2x4 rafter 16" OC be fine or do I need to use 2x6 rafters?


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

Im located in PA so we get snow from time to time, but usually not a lot.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For a 4 ft. run 2x4 will work just fine. Also after the wall framing is up, and before sheathing, the pattern rafter(s) can be cut and fit easily at waist level rather than up on a ladder if you would rather work at that elevation.


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry I shoud have specified, the rafter will be at the 6 foot run


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

*See TABLE R802.5.1(3) RAFTER SPANS FOR COMMON LUMBER SPECIES (Ground snow load=30 psf, ceiling not attached to rafters, L// = 180)* 
http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_8_par027.htm


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

That link wouldn't let me pull up the table. Im just looking for opinion or if anyone else built something similar. The walls are all framed and I was planning on doing the roof tomorrow. I could build it a different pitch but would rather keep it 3/12 to match my garage. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since you chose to not add your loctaion to your profile no one here knows where you live so it's hard to suggest what will work.
Using 2 X 4's will give you no good whey to cut them so you will have an over hang and will shorten the life of the siding doors and windows depend on there location.
Unless there trusses I would never use 2 X 4's.


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

I added my location


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

spookietia said:


> That link wouldn't let me pull up the table.


should take you to the site then just skroll down to the table


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 10x30 premanufactured shed (built by the Amish). The roof pitch is 5/12 and the rafters are 2x4s at 16 oc. There has been as much as 4 feet of snow on the roof without an issue. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Big differance from a 3/12 to a 5/12.
For about a $20.00 differance in material cost why would anyone take a chance?


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

GBrackins said:


> should take you to the site then just skroll down to the table


 ok, I found it now, the wood at my local hardware store is "kiln dried Whitewood"...what is that?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

probably spruce, or equal to ....

I'd use a 5:12 pitch myself instead of the 3:12, or even higher. when I design buildings with 3:12 pitch in snow country I figure more snow load than is required by code because it does not slide off the roof so easily.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

md2lgyk said:


> I have a 10x30 premanufactured shed (built by the Amish). The roof pitch is 5/12 and the rafters are 2x4s at 16 oc. There has been as much as 4 feet of snow on the roof without an issue. I think you'll be fine.


Are they trusses?

To the op I'd use 2x6 it will give you more room for your bird mouth and such.


----------



## spookietia (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, if I go with 2x6's should I keep them at 16 OC or should I go with 24 OC? Thanks everyone for your insight into this topic


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

16"oc


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd go with 16" o.c., would make for a stronger roof


----------

